# Five Ten Water Tennie - Stealth Rubber For the rio



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

FiveTen, the makers of the stickiest rubber on the planet has a new shoe. Most of you may have already heard of this one...Tim Kelton has had a pair for a while and did a quick review:
Tim Kelton Reviews The Five Ten Water Tennie'sColorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice review! I've been paddling with the canyoneers for a couple years now and I love them. Main downside to the canyoneers is the weight and the bulk.

I like the looks of the water tennie. One question is whether the sole is thick enough to take the impact of pointy rocks? One thing I loved about the canyoneer is that the beefy soles allowed my to haul ass on pointy rocks without hurting or bruising my feet. Any feedback on the water tennies on pointy rocks?


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*5.10*

One more thing. My size 10's fit into a Jackson Rockstar MD! I found them to run a sock fit, so for bare foot use you might want to size down a half size from normal day shoes. 

You can find them in Denver too.


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Nice review! I've been paddling with the canyoneers for a couple years now and I love them. Main downside to the canyoneers is the weight and the bulk.
> 
> I like the looks of the water tennie. One question is whether the sole is thick enough to take the impact of pointy rocks? One thing I loved about the canyoneer is that the beefy soles allowed my to haul ass on pointy rocks without hurting or bruising my feet. Any feedback on the water tennies on pointy rocks?


Just fine on pointy rocks--the sole is stout without being bulky. Has some give but great support. They are a really awesome creeking shoe.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

i have been using the water tennies for about a month now. they are super light weight, fit inside my creek boats well, and are grippy and supportive. the downsides are that the laces are total crap (easily replaceable), and the upper shoe (where the little grab loop for pulling them on is located) is pretty flimsy. when they are dried out in the sun i worry about the upper part of the shoe eventually ripping when i put my foot inside.


----------



## tk (Apr 8, 2005)

These are about 1/2 the weight of the Canyoneer II's.

As for rocks, they are a lot like a climbing shoe where its somewhat flexible and you can wrap the sole around rocks to get better grip. On Canyoneers, my feet couldn't flex the shoe, it would just be the mid sole compressing around the rock. I always thought the felt like a beefy hiking boot. The other week on a pinned boat with the water tennies, I was on a quite pointy rock and my feet and the shoe bent about 90 degrees around the rock for grip. That sole/mid sole was thick enough to disperse the point of the rock (I could have never stood on that rock yanking on a boat barefoot without ripping up my foot), but the wrapping effect gave me better grip. I don't think the rubber in the sole is going to give out on pointy rocks or anything. I say that because I'm almost 100% sure the rubber is what I have on my FiveTen Downhill mt. bike shoes which pretty much make you feel like your clipped in on platforms. They have a very different, much thicker mid sole like the Canyoneers, but the rubber was worn exceptionally well for being on 20 screws all day long. I've had that pair of shoes for 3 seasons now on 20-pin pedals and the sole still hasn't worn through.

One change I just made on my Water Tennies, I added a Sole insole. I have super high arches, so most shoes do not have very high arch support, so that added just a little stiffness and support. I tried to add these in the Canyoneers and they just didn't have the right volume to work for my foot, so I had to stay with the standard insoles.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

Five 10 absolutely rocks (no pun intended). I have a pair I bought 11 years ago and they're still in great shape and curiously do not stink after all of the use I have put them through


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

So far my water tennies (about 1 week old) are bad ass! They stick to my raft and to rocks like nothing I've ever worn! The soles feel pretty tough and despite the above comments about the laces I like that they are thin and can tighten the entire shoe by pulling the tops. Everyone I work with wants a pair now. 

My only criticism is the Velcro cuffs on the ankles of my dry suit have to either be loose to fit around the high-top or be tightened around the top of the shoe. It can be a little annoying, but well worth it. 

For the guides out there, I called five ten and they gave me a one-time pro deal code to use while my pro application is pending. 48% off!

The problem is they have sold out of most popular sizes. Order soon or you'll be wearing them next year.


----------

